# Jumping snows?



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

*Do you jump snows?*​
No1955.88%Yes1338.24%I dont myself, but dont mind when others do25.88%


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I hate it when people do this, want to know what everybody else thinks.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I jump em all the time, every time them come into my decoys I jump up and yell "DIE SKY CARP, DIE", lmao. OH, you mean jump em out of the fields, lol. Nope, can't say I do, I really don't jump any birds out of fields, I got to many decoys to waste my time trying to stalk em and chase em, I let me come to me.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Alls I do is decoy em


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This will get heated....... 8)

To each his own, just don't jump my spread.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, opener of early honkers I watched three kids sneak on my decoys, I let them sneak an crawl for about 45 min before I finally got up to take a leak, lol. I almost felt bad doing it, but I wasn't going to let them start shooting at me. lmao.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Jump shooters suck!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

fungalsnowgoose said:


> Jump shooters suck!


Erik,When are you getting those bumper stickers made that say that?I want one.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

my sticker guy sucks too! he's working on it hopefully soon


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Geez Dean, we thought you were dead.......Are you still around??? :wink:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You forgot an option, we decoy hunters should be allowed 2 jumpshooters a day in our bag limit. :wink:

:stirpot:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

.


djleye said:


> Geez Dean, we thought you were dead.......Are you still around??? :wink:


I finally switched gears after staring at 6-10' rollers at the big pond last weekend.People were actually surfing  .I will be scouting for the youth hunt soon.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

To each their own, to each their own. Doesn't say anything in the proclamation about not jumping geese. I've done my fair share. Not everyone has the time and money to invest in scouting and 1000 decoys. Get out and hunt, that's all there is to it. I understand why not to do it, but I certainly don't have a problem with it.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

same bag limit for decoyers huh h2ofwlr ???? you guys make me lmao.......... :lost:

this is funny stuff........i say to each his own......whatever works and let's you enjoy your time outdoors


----------

